# general health panel



## crust (Apr 30, 2009)

We recently had a change in our lab which allows us to bill all of the components of a general health panel from our office.  I did not realize at that time that Medicare does not cover a general health panel.  I have 25 denials. Can I rebill these to Medicare unbundled?  I have supporting diagnoses.  Will any special information need submitted with the claim?

Thanks for your time and help.
Cindy


----------



## belindapearl (May 4, 2009)

We bill the componets of the general health panel and get paid.  Medicare will not take the general health panel, so we unbundle.  From what I understand this is how Medicare wants it.


----------



## kbreynolds (Jun 3, 2009)

We unbundle per Medicare.


----------

